# Not many but a decent mess - Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fishing a new area this morning in the river below Holmes Creek we managed to get a few before a whopper rain storm hit us. After holding up about 1 1/2 hour on a house boat porch we got a few more. Then a little while later here comes another rain. We hold up again on the houseboat porch. When it slacked up we headed to the landing at 7 Runs.

River very low but will be rising about a foot over the next couple of days. Will muddy the water but the level will still be good.

The big shellcracker was 1 lb 3 oz. Got a couple nice ones, lost another big one, got a couple of crappie and some bream.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet meat! You said in another post that you never got a 12" shellcracker. Did that one make it?

Nice mess of fine eats.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Sweet meat! You said in another post that you never got a 12" shellcracker. Did that one make it?
> 
> Nice mess of fine eats.


Since you asked I just went and measured him..... 11.5 

I plan to hit the area again on Wednesday. Maybe we can get the big one that got away.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice mess of fish. Those big bream are better filleted & broiled than most think.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

great report!
What did the crappie bite?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, we have been catching a few big shellcracker on yellow here lately...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, as long as you bring home a meal----you are doing fantastic!!!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice report! Good eats there


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, we have been catching a few big shellcracker on yellow here lately...



That's good to know. big earthworms were what they wanted yesterday. Will give them another change at a good worm meal tomorrow.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> great report!
> What did the crappie bite?



The crappie hit crickets. Didn't have my crappie jig pole or would have give that a shot.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Usually - this time of year - if you find one - others are nearby!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Great report, Fish. Thx


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went back to the spot this morning and caught a twin shellcracker to the one caught 2 days ago, 1 lb 3 oz. Also, one small crappie was released. Ended up with 1 big shellcracker, couple of small channels and 2 or 3 other keeper bream.

The shellcracker was half full of eggs 

Water has dropped to 75 degrees from the 88 of last week. River also on small rise. The bite is really off. Hardly any one on the river fishing.


----------

